# Catering in MN. NEED HELP!!



## Bauer's BBQ (Jun 24, 2019)

I really want to get approved and start catering in the state of MN. I do not own a restaurant or a food truck. I have a few questions I need help with below.
I already registered my name and have insurance. I already have several commercially certified kitchens I can use to prep the food.
I own a Traeger COM200 commercial smoker. I live in Saint Stephen MN. Stearns county.

Here is the problem I am having.

They are saying my Traeger COM200 is not certified to use for commercial use.
They said in order to get licensed the smoker needs to be indoors and have NSF sticker.
Has anyone ever had an issue with this?

I want to park smoker outdoors and use the commercial kitchen to prep the food and then transfer to the smoker and cook the meat and sides. And then transfer the cooked food and serve and events. Like weddings, graduation parties, birthday parties, etc. 

Is there anyone out there that knows if I can get licensed to do this in MN/ Stearns county?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2019)

Working to get permits with a health dept. is not easy. Check around and see what some other people are doing. By all means though stay within the requirements.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm no expert in this area by any means but seems kind of strange your smoker would have to be indoors to be certified. There are BBQ joints all over TN with offset smokers just rolling in the parking lots. Now im sure all states are different and maybe even catering vs restaurant rules differ but if you are licensed I wouldn't see why you couldn't have an outdoor smoker as long as all your inspections are passed etc...I would do what Halfsmoked said and check with others in the area and see how they are getting by doing their catering gigs. Good luck!


----------



## weev (Jun 24, 2019)

I see them all over outside in MI also


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 24, 2019)

Have you checked that your being checked for the right license? You may need more of a general food peddler license rather that a caterer license which may be more geared towards brick and mortar establishments under the definitions of your local county.


----------

